# دورة تعليم برمجة ماكينات Sinumerik840D_Mill _ cnc :: روابط ميديافاير ::



## eng abdallah (23 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذا الموضوع وضعه المهندس علي الشربيني منذ فترة في ملتقى المهندس المسلم بروابط فورشيرو تم حذفها بعد فترة ، و كنتُ قد قمتُ بتحميل جميع الملفات - قبل حذفها - و إعادة رفعها على الميديافاير

للدخول إلى الروابط

اضغط هنا 

و لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء

أما نص الموضوع الأصلي للمهندس علي الشربيني كالتالي :
*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذا الموضوع اهداء الى والدي والى كل من علمنى برمجة ماكينات cnc*

*هذه دورة مفصلة عن برنامج Sinumerik840D_Mill وهذا برنامج بيكون على ماكينات cnc وله اهمية فى عمل برمجة الشكل المراد تشغيله على الماكينة وعمل محاكاة للشكل اثناء تشغيله وبعد تشغيلة لتفادى الاخطاء على الماكينة وقت التشغيل الفعلى*

*1 : نبدا بتوضيح معنى cnc ومعنى cad/cam tn gdk
*​ 

*2 : توضيح ماكينة الفريزة وكيفية التحكم فى الماكينة توضيح باللغة العربية*​ 

*3 : توضيح جميع الاوامر المستخدمة فى البرمجة مع Sinumerik840D_Mill*

*4 : تحمبل برنامج Sinumerik840D_Mill ليسهل التطبيق على الكمبيوتر ولصعوبة عدم توفر ماكينات للتدريب*​ 

*5 : فيديو توضيحى كيفية تستطيب البرنامج على الكمبيوتر*​ 

*6 : هنستعرض بعض الاوامر الاساسية فى البرمجة مع توضيح التمرين بفديو*

*7 : توضيح اوامر fram فى البرمجة بالامثلة فيديو*

*8 : توضيح كيفية عمل اوامر الثقب بانواعها فيديو*

*9 : توضيح بعض اوامر تنفيذ البرمجة المهمة فى عمل بوكيت واشكال مختلفة

* *10 : امثلة عامة لكيفية تشغيل اى شكل بفديو*


*تم بحمد الله الانتهاء من كورس Sinumerik840D_Mill بفضل الله عزوجل*

​


----------



## eng abdallah (25 مارس 2011)

للرفع


----------



## عصام حمامي (3 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
و تقبل تحياتي


----------



## eng abdallah (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً أخي الكريم


----------



## eng abdallah (28 أبريل 2011)

للرفع مرة أخرى


----------



## ssabrym (30 أبريل 2011)

بعد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله نرجو من معليكم برنامج powar mill 2010


----------



## bakker (15 مايو 2011)

thank you

allah bless you


----------



## خالد الاقرع (15 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## أبو الياس الجزائر (10 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك ، و لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## mouradok (11 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم

شكرا لك اخي على الموضوع القيم 

و جزاك الله خيرا عليه


----------



## حسن الكردى (25 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم اللة كل خير ايها الاخ الكريم


----------



## أحمد رأفت (21 يوليو 2011)

شــــكرآ على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## Mohamedfaize (25 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng abdallah (28 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سمارين (8 أغسطس 2011)

أدعو لك بالخير و البركات الرمضانية لك و لوالدك ايها البار


----------



## senuors (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا

سلمت يمينك

ورمضان كريم


----------



## mezmez (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا الله يرزقك الجنة


----------



## jornjf1302 (6 فبراير 2012)

http://www.nike-heels-sale.com/nike-high-heels-low-c-301.html Nike High Heels LoRecommended Reading:： Nike Dunk SB Sweet shoes Men Nike Dunk Low Gucci Wallets


----------



## korzaty (25 مارس 2012)

*
شكرا لك اخي على الموضوع القيم 

و جزاك الله خيرا عليه*​
​


----------



## أبوعبدالله (30 مارس 2012)

*مجهود رائع اخي الحبيب لو عندك دورات تانية ممكن ترفعها لنا وجزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## vie.logic (31 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## korzaty (29 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## mohamed morsy atti (7 يناير 2013)

ألف شكر ومجهود اكثر من رائع
يارب يجعل عملك خالص لله وان يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك انت و والديك وان يرحمهما فى حيتهما وفى مماتهما


----------



## eng abdallah (8 مارس 2013)

*بارك الله فيكم و شكراً لمروركم العطر*​


----------



## ahmedvay (28 يونيو 2013)

*هذا الموضوع جميل جدا
فعلا هذا الموضوع وضعه المهندس علي الشربيني على بعض المنتديات ولكن الروابط انتهت صلاحيتها 
وجزاك الله خيرا اخى على الموضوع الرائع 
وجزاكم جميعا خيرا على الشرح الرائع
*


----------



## ali_elsherbiny (9 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم

كل عام وانتم بخير

تم رفع كل فديوهات تعليمية على هذه القناة لافادة الجميع وشكرا 

Engineering House - YouTube


----------



## eng abdallah (3 فبراير 2014)

*بارك الله فيكم جميعاً و نفع بكم*​


----------



## mhy92 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خبرا وعلما نافعا


----------



## ben1961 (28 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## alidaoud2008 (21 يوليو 2018)

*استفسار*

كيفك أخي يوجد ملفات من نوع par مالمقصود بها


----------

